# My collection ww2 g519  military bikes



## blackcat (Apr 1, 2018)

Hello;
I present your my g519 military bikes as they are presented.
The 1st, my bike, WESTFIELD COLUMBIA of 1941 found in Jan 2001 in region Champagne , n° MF 17056,bb code H12, hub L3. Juste redo the leather of the saddle.
The 2ème  my brother bike, HUFFMAN of 1943 found at CINEY EXPO.BE in Otc 2002 of a Luxembourg collector but sui came fromage the same owner than that of 1941 bike,  n° H 121672, hub M3. Juste redo the leather of the saddle and find a DELTA WINNER in France.
The 3ème,  my bike, WESTFIELD COLUMBIA of 1944 found in Dec 2004, originally came from Normandie by a  young guy  who thought he was a  german truppenfahrrad ww2 , n°  MG 14197A, bb code L1.Is being restored .
The 4ème, my bike, a women's WESTFIELD COLUMBIA de 1943 found in March 2017in region Champagne comes from the south- west region of France  n° MG155000, bb code K8, hub M3.
Regards
Serge


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 1, 2018)

Great bikes and good to see some.of them again..

Remember Emile selling that Huffman at Ciney all these years ago...

And the women's model.was a really good deal!:

Did you see the article I did for.Militaria Magazine back in September 2015?

Will take some of my G519s to Normandy in June 2019, maybe we can do a little meet.'.


----------



## blackcat (Apr 1, 2018)

Re;
Yes, it was Emile's.
The model of woman is pehaps my most beautiful piece in g519 with a monumental chance that i found it.
I have your article on MILITARIA MAGAZINE # 362 and i know very well your LIBERATOR site, we have a wla and wlc .
For Normandy, yes why not, i will also be at Ciney.
Regards
Serge


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Whitey1736 (Apr 1, 2018)

Nice collection!


----------



## ChadC (Apr 1, 2018)

Beauties!


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi Serge, yes, maybe we can meet up at Ciney...

The MF is very rare and even more uncommon in Europe... I know of only two MFs over here...

Back in the 1980s, Emile B indeed told me he got the Huffman from the Reims region in France. It could very well have been used at the Mourmelon training grounds by the thousands of GIs that were stationed there in late 1944-1945.

Can you recheck the frame number on the frame only Columbia. Could it be an MC number instead of MG?
Up till now the only A suffixed numbers I have come across were in the MG6xxxA blocks and MC146xxA blocks.
If indeed an MC number, that would be a first to have seen use in Europe during WW2....

And finally again, great Women's model! After it turned up at that fair last year, several people contacted me to see if it was indeed Original as they didn't know what to look at during the show... Seems they hadn't read my article... LOL

Cheers,

Johan


----------



## blackcat (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello Johan;
Yes, the former owner told me that he sold it to Emile B, who is a friend.
I reverified, it is a MG but it is very weak and i have a traces of paint OD army and not forest green.
For the great women's model, what kind of show are you talking about?
Regards;
Serge


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 2, 2018)

The Women's bike was offered for sale at a militaria show in Northern France early march 2017.
I didn't see it myself, but right after the show my mailbox filled up with questions about its originality..
From what I've heard it sold at the show for 600Euros...


----------



## blackcat (Apr 2, 2018)

Re; 
I thought about your black VG296. 
Yes, it's hommes, it was a  lounge cars and motorcycles all ages .
I found it in the morning shortly before the  oppening To the public. 
Where he was, nobody saw it, once the affair was done, he was put away in the van away from view.
He  only came out at the end of the afternoon and passed  on the stand of friands before leaving .
They where very disappointed LOL...
(courtesy: MA KUBEL LILI )


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 2, 2018)

Even Titus likes it 

And now the entire family can go for a ride like this

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sunday-ride.117429/


----------



## blackcat (Apr 2, 2018)

Re;
TITUS my friend !
A great and good time with family !
We also at the ANJOU VINTAGE 2012 , that bikes from 1880 to 1970 all time in uniforms


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 3, 2018)

blackcat said:


> We also at the ANJOU VINTAGE 2012 , that bikes from 1880 to 1970 all time in uniforms




Looks like a great event... Looked up this year's edition but registration is already closed and all tours are fully booked...
Need to go there at least once...

Johan


----------



## blackcat (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello;
A great experience!
Serge


----------



## blackcat (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello ;
I just found these  two hubs from a friend who is 16 miles from me.
A ND model D and a  MORROW in NOS indentical To ECLIPSE MACHINE CO. no dated.
Regards
Serge


----------



## tango021 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello Blackcat,

Your collection is awsome! Thanks for the presentation and the pictures of the Anjou vintage tour that looks really fun.

The idea of Johan to make a ride in Normandy in june 2019 is really interesting.

If you accept my Huffman (not an original G519 but rebuilt similar by Al Berger: found a number under the frame 16662BW and 340 on back of the fork, so I think it could be a Western Flyer from 1940-1941 but not sure), I would be happy to ride with both of you during the week I will spend in Normandy ... in ww2 uniform of course!


----------



## blackcat (Apr 4, 2018)

Hello;
Thank you very much, i appreciate.
I know the site of AL BERGER, it does beautiful things and i think that your bike will go very very well.
For Normandy, you have to see that with Johan, for my part, i'll be there but for the moment, it's a bit far.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## blackcat (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello;
Little question;
The hub MORROW, was it mounted commonly as the ECLIPSE MACHINE on g519 ?
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Bozman (Apr 14, 2018)

blackcat said:


> Hello;
> Little question;
> The hub MORROW, was it mounted commonly as the ECLIPSE MACHINE on g519 ?
> Regards;
> Serge



The Morrow hub was manufactured by the Eclipse Machine Company so they are one in the same.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackcat (Apr 15, 2018)

Hello;
Thanks
Regards
Serge


----------



## blackcat (May 27, 2018)

Hello;
By making storage in my stock, i found a kickstand G519 COLUMBIA bought in event militaria in Normandie in the years 95-99.
This is my firts pièce of G519.
I took the opportunity to redo the top of my MF-41 wich was not good.
Serge


----------



## bikerbluz (May 28, 2018)

Very nice collection of bikes.


----------



## blackcat (Jul 1, 2018)

Hello;
Little find on a flea market.
Serge


----------



## Bozman (Jul 1, 2018)

Great find!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackcat (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello;
2 PERSON saddles found in France.
The one on the left ten days ago in flea market with a 1918 rear rack.
The right one at a friend's house today collector of WW2 military vehicles.






Regards;
Serge


----------



## blackcat (Jan 26, 2020)

Hello;
Returns these days, a beautiful PERSON toolbag and a DELTA WINNER NOS









Regards;
Serge


----------



## blackcat (May 31, 2021)

Hello;
A great find this weekend in the central region of France - Saint Etienne, a COLUMBIA G519 MG89355 J9 
The frame has suffered a little over time and some parts are missing...
A great challenge 







Regards;
Serge


----------



## Mercian (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi Serge,

Another nice find, congratulations (-: Sept 1942, probably originally with an L3 dated Morrow.

Plenty of bits to collect for it, but it's funny the truss rod brackets survived, without the truss rods.

For reference, here is the closest near complete survivor: MG89652 J9









						Military Columbia -  WWII | Military Bicycles
					

Just found this bike and after doing a little research I believe it to be a legitimate WWII example. I know there are members that are well versed on this topic. Any input is welcome and appreciated.  Both hubs are Eclipse / Morrow. Rear is date coded M-3. Third quarter of 1943.  Serial...




					thecabe.com
				




I have a good friend who goes to St Etienne every month, I will have to ask her why she couldn't find me a present like this (she thinks I have too many bikes anyway....) (-:

A+

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Jun 1, 2021)

Hello Adrian;
I made a trip of 1100 kms ther and back to look for it. 😺
I already have a few parts to complete it.
Indeed, i was surprised to see that there were still the truss rod brackets .
The hardest thing for me would be to find a rear wheel 36-10  L3 , at worst than the hub...
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Mercian (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi Serge,

I think any 36-10 Morrow with an L, M or N code is difficult enough to find. Looking for an L3 adds to the level of difficulty. (-: It is a big batch of Columbia G519, so there is a chance. It is unlikely that any Huffmans had an L3, as they weren't being made at that point.

And, of course, wheels turn up when you don't need them. Here's one I (we) missed because we were asleep. (-:









						Sold - Original paint unmolested G519 Military rear wheel | Archive (sold)
					

Here's a nice, unmolested G519 military rear wheel in original olive paint. This 26" drop-center wheel features heavy spokes and a 36-10 Morrow hub with an M4 (Oct-Dec 1943) date designation. The 10-tooth rear cog shows virtually no wear and the Morrow brake arm is stamped with an “S”. Original...




					thecabe.com
				




I think the light primer says it is from a very late Huffman.

I have a few spares on the shelf, if there's something you need in a hurry, let me know, I may have it, and you can replace it later. (No Morrows).

Cdlt, Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi  Adrian;
Thank, i saw the announcement to Lester @Igrinnings a little late, it does not matter, the bike is posted only 10 days ago.
Thank you for your help, i'm watching this tonight to see what i have on my side.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## blackcat (May 29, 2022)

Hello;
A friend found 2 beautiful G519 tool-bags in flea markets in different villages in the south west of France.
He asked me if i knew the unmarked one, at the time i told him no, and  then he was kind enough to sell them to me. 😺
Afterwards, i remembered that @Wackiforkhaki found the same in 2017 for his G519 ( i send him a message to find out if  he had any information on his side but not back from him...).









Regards;
Serge


----------



## DaGasMan (May 29, 2022)

That is indeed a very good friend to have.


----------



## papapiggy (Sep 30, 2022)

Hello, All!

So, I am very new to this and considering the below purchase. I don’t have any immediate plans for her. Max I’d have to pay is $1K (last day of estate sale). I know it’s missing some key pieces, and some not original, but would love your thoughts. Worth it? Thank you!
Patrick


----------



## Goldslinger (Sep 30, 2022)

Go for it . It has enough original to be a good deal.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 1, 2022)

Hi @papapiggy 

MG1165*5 (sorry, I can't quite read the *), January 1943, probably with a J10, or October 1942 frame. And well worth $10000. The blue paint says it was probably used by the USAF postwar, as many survivors seem to be.

Let us know if you buy it, and we can supply further information.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Oct 1, 2022)

Hello;
@Mercian  i think you meant $1000 instead of $10000  😸 
@papapiggy go adhead, you already have the main.
However this one is not mine and i will not sell it 😸
Regards;
Serge


----------



## DaGasMan (Oct 1, 2022)

Score one for the new guy! Beginners luck strikes again! All the best with it my friend. 
And if you're on Long Island you're my new _best_ friend! lol 😉


----------



## papapiggy (Oct 1, 2022)

Thank you so much for the wonderful information. Looks like I lost out to a dealer who structured a package deal and will resell. My interest and intrigue has been peaked. Onto the next find. Awesome stuff, boys. Thanks.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 2, 2022)

Hi @papapiggy 

That's a shame for you. I hope the dealer doesn't think it's just some old bike, at least you did the research. Perhaps contact them with an offer?

If you have any other photos of the bike, please put them up here, we are interested by the slightest original detail.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## DaGasMan (Oct 2, 2022)

... especially the complete serial number.


----------

